# KATY CCA hosting Capt Greg Brewer



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

_Katy Tx Chapter, CCA_

_General Meeting and Speaker Series, featuring Capt Greg Brewer_

_May 15, 2013 @ Red River BBQ_​
Like a wade across a huge mud flat covered with big trout, the Katy Board is working hard to reap big benefits! Our banquet is fast approaching and we have hit a few underwriting and donation home runs! We are selling the mess out of the 20 Gun Raffle tickets, and are pecking away at ticket and table sales. THIS ONE IS GONNA BE A GOOD'un!
Our May, General Membership and Speaker Series meeting will host Captain Greg Brewer of Brewer's Guide Service. Capt Greg is a fishing guide that aims to provide adults and kids of all ages an experience that'll last a lifetime. Greg has been fishing the Texas coast since the early 80's (oh the good 'ol days), and focuses his efforts around Freeport, Galveston and Matagorda Bays - typically launching from Bastrop Marina and spending a lot of time in Bastrop, Christmas, Chocolate, and Drum Bay.
Capt Brewer does whatever it takes, and will wade or drift, using live or fake bait. He just took delivery of the newly designed JH Performance - Outlaw. 
If you day trip from Katy and fish the Freeport area bays, this will be the meeting you don't want to miss!
As always we meet at Red River BBQ off mason Rd, and we'll raffle off a trip and other CCA swag, so bring a pocket full of money&#8230;&#8230;the fish stories and camaraderie will start around 6:30, and the official meeting will start sharply around 7ish.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

This week


----------

